# printer problem

## rommel

well its not a big issue, but when i print from the web...(like say a reciept from an order)....the printer cycles two blank pages then prints what ever was on the page.

if i print say from kate or abiword , or anything from within kde it prints normally.

any idea as to why this would happen?

----------

## kraaij

Hi, 

I know this is an old post, and nobody replied (yet ) :Wink: ,  but have you fixed this problem? Cause I have exactly the same thing. kde prints just fine, but mozilla spews out a couple of pages and _then_ prints everything.....

The other threads don't exactly cover the same thing...

Grtx,

Anton.

----------

## SNo0py

I'm trying to solve the same problem with my Lexmark E210 -> is there any solution out there?

----------

## lk42pro

I seem to have this problem as well @ work ..trying to print on a HP4L over network...

----------

## SNo0py

... this problem doesn't appear with windows-clients... only with linux-clients...

----------

## SNo0py

... and only with Mozilla and the Lexmark, not with the Acrobat Reader, Mozilla-Mail...

----------

